# Neues Netze-Tool: Netalyzr



## Newsfeed (24 März 2011)

heise Netze bietet eine deutsche Version des Netzwerk-Intensivtests Netalyzr an. Er prüft die Qualität von Internetzugängen und hilft bei der Fehlersuche.

Weiterlesen...


----------

